# That's not a girl!



## Paine Fury (Jul 5, 2010)

I've already kind of mentioned it in my "Meet My Kitty" thread but here is the story of Jin:

My brother crashed at my house for a short while due to unfortunately breaking up with his missus, and he brought along a very small, very skinny female cat that was losing her fur. She was also infested with fleas, and covered with various scabs and infected places, but she was INCREDIBLY amorous and would give you this beautiful little meow when you came towards her. Unfortunately as I had two of my own she was confined to the spare room (and was given various toys) as I couldn't risk the spreading of fleas.

One afternoon, when I agreed to look after the cat until my brother found a place to live, I gave her a thorough looking over to see just how bad she was. She turned out to be a boy, hidden by the cllumps of matted hair around his bottom, and obviously infected ears and nose.

When I told my brother, he agreed to let me take care of the cat and, with the help of my vets and the Cats Protection League, we got him de-fleaed, de-wormed, hair growing back and got rid of infections in his right eye, his ears and his nose. He's now quite a furry, chubby little fella with a very independant character, but is also very loving and gets along well with my other two.

The vets were amazed by how unhealthy he was, and how skinny. His growth is a little stunted because of his previous problems and his teeth are a little decayed but otherwise he's quite happy now, and we've named him Jin


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:luv He looks darling! :luv


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Awww, so cute! Especially the darker pic, with the big eyes!

There was a cat dropped off at our shelter. Everybody kept calling it a female (and I got to name it... chose "Sterling' because it was gray with white face and paws... so I figured a silver-like name would be good). Took it to the vet for spaying, and it turns out it was an already neutered male!


----------



## nmulder33 (Jun 27, 2010)

What a cutie!!


----------



## lattespaws (Jul 9, 2010)

aww he's adorable,those eyes make me melt :love2


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Oh what a cutie. i hope you will keep him especially since your brother didn't know about the bad health of this cute boy. 

Kathy


----------



## Mama Bear (Jul 10, 2010)

He is so cute. He reminds me of the cat I used to have named Chucky.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He's adorable and so lucky that your brother had to crash at your house!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Aww, what a cute lil guy! I like the name, too! It's great you were able take him in. I'm not surprised he's a he... I've read that something like 80% of orange cats are male... it has to do with genetics.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

He went through a lot but he looks great now.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That's one very handsome kitty!


----------

